# 1958 ford dexta injector pump oil change



## woody sanderson (Jul 22, 2020)

I've had an old dexta tractor for a few years and I've never changed the oil in the injector pump. I can find a drain plug on the bottom of the case but for the life of me I can't fine a fill or overflow point. This pump has the vacuum governor. I've attached a picture. Can anyone tell me how to change the oil in this thing? Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## woody sanderson (Jul 22, 2020)

tst


----------



## woody sanderson (Jul 22, 2020)

test


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I always drill a hole in the side cover & tap it to accept a pipe plug..
& if u remove the side cover, your going to rip the cork gasket..
its a catch 20/2..
Any chance in filling it w a squeeze bottle thru the drain.??
A LOT of those "old ones" use the leakage from the pumping plungers to lube the cam & bearings.. BUT NOW w the low sulpher fuels, "I" wouldnt rely on it..


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Not that it solves the oil filling problem, but there are some nice Dexta documents for download at Vintage Tractor Spares:
https://tractorspares.ie/technical-information-and-tips/


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

This one has a filler plug, I guess that works as a level indicator as well:
https://injectionpumps.co.uk/product-category/spare-parts/simms-spare-parts/spe3a-spare-parts/


----------



## woody sanderson (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks for the help. Can you tell me how much oil to add? I’ll give you “the rest of the Story “ as Paul Harvey used to say. The dexta quit firing on the front cylinder because of no fuel coming from the pump. I pulled the side cover off to see why. Yes the cork gasket tore. Any way I found that the front tappet was stuck up. I put penetrating oil on it a few times over a two day period, put the side cover back on, with the help of some formagasket #2. I then started the tractor and let it get hot. While it was running I kept the line to the injector cracked until I finally saw fuel coming out. I knew then that the tappet had freed up. I tightened the nut on the injector line. Now I have all three cylinders firing. That’s a long story to lead up to why I want to change the oil in the pump. I will take the cover back off and put in the plug but how much oil should be added?


----------



## woody sanderson (Jul 22, 2020)

Hacke said:


> Not that it solves the oil filling problem, but there are some nice Dexta documents for download at Vintage Tractor Spares:
> https://tractorspares.ie/technical-information-and-tips/


Thanks for the link on the documents.


----------



## Gérald France (12 mo ago)

Hello.
The subject is old, but it may interest people.
I have the same model, but from 1959, also with the GPD governor.
I could read on documents, that the filling is done by the side flange with the 8 screws, which must be dismantled. Normally, under the injection pump there is a bolt with a pipe going down, on which there is a loop, which must serve as a drain, but also as a level, since the pipe must have a certain length inside . As soon as you put oil in the pump through the hatch and what comes out through the end of the pipe, the level must be good.

In my photos, you can see that my drain hose has been modified, but I will try to redo it to the same as the original.
















Additional information, if diesel comes out of this pump pipe, there is a good chance that the primary pump diaphragm has cracked. I currently have this problem on my machine and I am waiting for the delivery of a ULPK0006 pump, either to change it completely, or simply to replace the diaphragm of my supply pump.

Have a nice day.


----------

